# not sure



## vkeifreek (Aug 1, 2009)

not sure where to put it so i figured id just put it in here ok basically ive never traveled through hitching or hopping and i was just wondering of i could get some tips/advice to help me out when i do go to leave where im at (hopefully soon) so thanks people and sorry if this is in the wrong place


----------



## moe (Aug 1, 2009)

there are tips and advices all over these forums, man.
so, start searching off thread by thread!XD


----------



## vkeifreek (Aug 1, 2009)

sanFRANCIS said:


> there are tips and advices all over these forums, man.
> so, start searching off thread by thread!XD



i have been but most of what ive pulled up is things that i already know because most is common sense im just paranoid i guess ill fuck up lol


----------



## moe (Aug 1, 2009)

i think i know enough about whatever there is, and i don't mind if i end up fucking up. i guess that's just part of those decisions.


----------



## vkeifreek (Aug 2, 2009)

my biggest fear is trying to hop on a grainer here for the first time and slipping or fucking up when i go to get off it


----------



## Mouse (Aug 2, 2009)

I think that fear pretty much never goes away lol. it's something to always be aware of because guess what.. trains can and will kill you if you're not paying attention! fear can be a healthy thing 

I used to be all scared and would walk up to a really slow moving train and just freeze up. now I know damn well I can handle it, but it's still always a big risk grabbing onto that metal and swining yourself up. stay away from the liquid courage as much as possible until after you get on. then celebrate. lol


----------



## vkeifreek (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah makes sense and i know to stay away from that when id be hopping ive had alot of people tell me that before you it was someone in pheonix at the greyhound station but yeah thanks guess the best thing i can do is just go for it but make sure that im cautious


----------



## Mouse (Aug 2, 2009)

now that I think about it, I pretty much got thrown onto my first train by my friend, literally. haha


and I was drunk. 

so I'm pretty much an example of what not to do.

all trains after that I came to except that my weak upper body strength was a danger to myself and everyone around me so I got the boys to give me a boost. one of these days I'll bulk up my arms.. but it seems I will always kick like a mule and hit like a 10 year old girl hahah


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Aug 2, 2009)

get a 12 pack of beer wait for a train to stop and hop on that's how it went for me..best way to learn is through experience..


----------



## vkeifreek (Aug 2, 2009)

ok time to just scrape around to try and get some gear so im not completely unprepared like i was in cali last month


----------



## connerR (Aug 2, 2009)

protip: go with someone who is experienced. that's more important than anything else in the world, in my eyes. if you can't go with someone experienced, then at least hang out with people who are experienced. also, read everything but make your own conclusions from it. don't take any one thing as biblical.


----------



## vkeifreek (Aug 2, 2009)

connerR said:


> protip: go with someone who is experienced. that's more important than anything else in the world, in my eyes. if you can't go with someone experienced, then at least hang out with people who are experienced. also, read everything but make your own conclusions from it. don't take any one thing as biblical.



ive been reading alot and the only person ive ran across was my friend randy (614 crust) on here back when we both were in ohio but other then him and a guy at the greyhound station in phoenix i havent ran in to anybody that does or would even take a slight interest in that so my choices there are few to none really


----------



## ianfernite (Aug 3, 2009)

Just start hitching, then; you'll eventually meet up with travelers who may be willing to take you under their wing and show you the ropes.

Or at least that's what I'm hoping for, haha.


----------



## vkeifreek (Aug 3, 2009)

ive heard hitching around here sucks though


----------



## Mouse (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah, hitching is how I ended up meeting most of the train hoppers I know.

but way back when I first started. I lived/grew up in the middle of nowhere PA and just took off driving to cali one day because I got fed up with everything and had to escape. that's how all this shit began... now look at me. yikes. lmao


----------



## vkeifreek (Aug 3, 2009)

Mouse said:


> yeah, hitching is how I ended up meeting most of the train hoppers I know.
> 
> but way back when I first started. I lived/grew up in the middle of nowhere PA and just took off driving to cali one day because I got fed up with everything and had to escape. that's how all this shit began... now look at me. yikes. lmao



i know what you mean on getting fed up with everything and needing to escape thats how i found myself in texas after flying to cali and a greyhound im here and cant go back to ohio (due to being a runaway even though im 18 and was when i left) but i cant stay here either i cant stand it here plus my sisters moving to ohio at the end of september and im wanting to be gone by then


----------

